# When a building says 'Phallus'



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

This is for the most phallic looking buildings in the world, starting with one in my own city of Christchurch, the Hotel Grand Chancellor

Hotel Grand Chancellor, Christchurch, NZ

















Tour Gauchetiere, Montreal









Berlin TV Tower









Swiss Re, London









Torre Agbar, Barcelona








please add any more you may find or know of


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah the Agbar tower is almost a giant coloured ***** :lol: i remember in Simcity capital where a user modified the tower to make it look like a ***** with the two testicles LOL


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> yeah the Agbar tower is almost a giant coloured ***** :lol: i remember in Simcity capital where a user modified the tower to make it look like a ***** with the two testicles LOL


got a pic??? plse add any pic you may find or have :hi:


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

- edit


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome thread.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

luzern


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

I believe the Los Angeles city hall falls perfectly in this category. It has also two small attached buildings that complete this peculiar phallus shape. Can somebody post a pic of it. If it is a bird-eye shot it will show better what I'm talking about. Thanks.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

there you go


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Now we all know why this site is so popular in a gay community :rofl:


----------



## krzewi (Mar 9, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Hilton Hotel, Springfield, Illinois, USA. aka "Prick of the Prarie"


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

MRichR said:


> Hilton Hotel, Springfield, Illinois, USA. aka "Prick of the Prarie"


wow that has a good proprtion to it, rather 'solid'

here is a church from my city, this one is just for tourists now









and this proud shapely thrusting thing is in Reykjavic


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

:rock::rock:










:rock::rock:


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

luci203 said:


> :rock::rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a phallic symbol for a 'size queen' :lol:


----------



## sky_POZ (Jan 9, 2007)

University of Economics in Poznań:


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

make it king size, teh bigger teh better...


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

Chicago spire!!!! no doubt about this.


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

MikaGe said:


> make it king size, teh bigger teh better...


thats just so impressive and strong looking:lol:, amazing to have something so huge on reclaimed land:nuts:


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Gold Coast's Q1 comes to mind complete with ejeculation with that 'extension' on top...sorry no pic.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Cannabong BudPlant said:


> thats just so impressive and strong looking:lol:, amazing to have something so huge on reclaimed land:nuts:


You havend seen mine on reclaimed land...


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

Red85 said:


> You havend seen mine on reclaimed land...


you can pm me is you'd like to :nuts: :lol:

I think the Chicago spire is not quite a phallic shape myself, its not solid enough or bulky enough for me


----------



## rgarrison (Sep 11, 2007)

^^You know from experience? :lol:


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

rgarrison said:


> ^^You know from experience? :lol:


I want to include realistic phallus shapes here not ones that are almost real but not quite of the right 'proportion'

that hotel in Springfield had good proportion


----------



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

111 Huntington Ave. Boston


----------



## guajero (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the boston phallus the best.


----------



## Velkan (May 20, 2006)

apart from the agbar and the london one I think you're being a bit too paranoid about the phallic resemblances


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Based on the pictures some of you have posted under a thread whereby buildings are supposed to resemble penises (therefore, the building of which picture you posted is supposed to remind you of a *****), some of you have *MAJOR* problems. Go to a doctor IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Cannabong BudPlant (Jul 19, 2008)

Bubbybu said:


> 111 Huntington Ave. Boston


amazing and solid there:nuts::lol:


----------



## Joy Machine (Aug 13, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Bubbybu (Sep 5, 2008)

^Johnson Island?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK's very own


----------



## PonchoP (Sep 8, 2007)

St. Regis tower. Mexico City


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about two of the tallest buildings in Singapore


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

Even MORE phallic while under construction:









flickr *som nonica*


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^:hilarious


----------

